# SA updated State Nomination Occupation List - 2013-14



## Vommi (Apr 19, 2013)

Can some one please update by when the new state nomination Occuption list will be published for SA.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
Vommi


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Vommi said:


> Can some one please update by when the new state nomination Occuption list will be published for SA.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> Vommi


its 1st July... cant see any update yet.. i m also waiting for the same


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

The SNOL page says "List current as of 1/07/2013" and all the occupational ceilings have been reset. So yes, this is the 2013-14 list. 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

snarayan said:


> The SNOL page says "List current as of 1/07/2013" and all the occupational ceilings have been reset. So yes, this is the 2013-14 list.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


cant open it


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I can...try checking the SA State migration website directly.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Bad news for ICT guys as it is coming under "Limited" category. But lets hops the best that SA will soon open it for all since they cant fill only with SA students.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I can...try checking the SA State migration website directly.



no policy and planning manager :'( 
it means i m restricted to ACT only... and for that too I have to wait till august... 
should i get my skills assessed by vetassess or not


----------



## chany (Sep 3, 2012)

Noticed that all ICT occupations under "special conditions apply only" what a sad news for me :-( been waiting for their SNOL List to reset but then here comes the bad news

Anyone know here if SA is going to open again these occupations?


----------



## Hail (Jul 1, 2013)

Sad news for ICT graduates


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just a thought, I feel that SA has just reset the list for those occupations which were denied under DIAC limit but other occupations are still off-limit or special conditions. They also say that this is the SNOL today but they have not mentioned that this is SNOL for the program year 2013-14 like it had previously. 

I may be far fetching the facts but my occupation of Finance Manger which I was expecting to be available is still in off limit condition and I am hoping that they do update the list soon enough for all of us guys. As my code is in CSOL, it has to be in some state list, isn't it? So I think we all can still have hope that this is not the final list for the year.

Please do give your feedback on my thoughts.

Regards,


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wt a bu***it abou SA that

they give priority to only SA students...its really totally unprofessional way to treat all internation l students and immigrants


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a thought, I feel that SA has just reset the list for those occupations which were denied under DIAC limit but other occupations are still off-limit or special conditions. They also say that this is the SNOL today but they have not mentioned that this is SNOL for the program year 2013-14 like it had previously.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunny, I do not think there is going to be another SNOL for 2013-14 and it appears to be this is the final list for 2013-14. The reason why I say this is because if you refer to the link from their official website (given below) there are several instances which indicate this is the SNOL for 2013-14. For example usage of sentences such as : 

_*"Applicants should monitor the Immigration SA website to see if their occupation is included on Immigration SA's 2014/15 State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL)" - *_Why would they refer to 2014/15 if this wasnt the latest list. My reasoning and conclusion might be a bit wierd but what are your thoughts after looking at this statement. 

Similarly an other example is _*"For the 2013-14 program year DIAC set ceilings for occupational groupings. If a ceiling is met no further invitations can be issued by DIAC for this occupation group until 1 July 2014"*_

I sincerely hope I am wrong. But, I guess we will have to accept this fact and move on.

btw here is the link: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Hi Sunny, I do not think there is going to be another SNOL for 2013-14 and it appears to be this is the final list for 2013-14. The reason why I say this is because if you refer to the link from their official website (given below) there are several instances which indicate this is the SNOL for 2013-14. For example usage of sentences such as :
> 
> _*"Applicants should monitor the Immigration SA website to see if their occupation is included on Immigration SA's 2014/15 State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL)" - *_Why would they refer to 2014/15 if this wasnt the latest list. My reasoning and conclusion might be a bit wierd but what are your thoughts after looking at this statement.
> 
> ...


Yes after reading the above link, it looks like this may be the final list. One can always hope, as I really wanted to move to Adelaide, anyway as the other state lists are not yet out we will just have to wait & watch.

Its only that as far as I have read, it seems SA really wants more skilled people as it is in developing phase so possible that there will be changes in the list in time. Lets keep our fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:Hope is very important


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> Yes after reading the above link, it looks like this may be the final list. One can always hope, as I really wanted to move to Adelaide, anyway as the other state lists are not yet out we will just have to wait & watch.
> 
> Its only that as far as I have read, it seems SA really wants more skilled people as it is in developing phase so possible that there will be changes in the list in time. Lets keep our fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:Hope is very important


Absolutely Sunny...I totally agree with you on this. So let us hope for the best and prepare for the worst...


----------



## paranoid2507 (Sep 22, 2013)

My occupation is in "off list", currently residing overseas, have a south australian degree. Is there any chance of getting state nomination while occupation is in off list?? 

thanks in advance.


----------

